# best audio format for playing music on mobile



## sidcool (Jul 2, 2006)

hey guys i have a nokia 7610,can u tell me the best format(mp3,aac???)for playing music in it.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 2, 2006)

i too have a nokia 6270 ...i only use mp3..but what is the suitable bitrate to get best sound quality,good volume as well as small files..like 1 or 2 mb each (instead of 4-5 mb )


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 3, 2006)

ok but i got only 128 mb card complimentary ..the 1 gb or 512 mb mini sd is quiet expensive..so it will take time for me to buy it ..


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 3, 2006)

AAC gives better quality for a lower size


----------



## sidcool (Jul 4, 2006)

i have used the realmedia format(rm8) at 56kbps and it gives sound quality as good as 64kbps mp3.


----------



## sarvanan (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello to all, 

I am new member in this group..... can you please tell some good software where i can compress 5mb (mp3song) to 1mb .... I have Nokia 3230 phone and have 512 mb card. 

Thanks 

saran

Hello to all, 

I am new member in this group..... can you please tell some good software where i can compress 5mb (mp3song) to 1mb .... I have Nokia 3230 phone and have 512 mb card. You can mail me the link to saran_pillai@hotmail.com

Thanks 

saran


----------



## sidcool (Jul 6, 2006)

Re: saran
  u can use nero 6 to compress mp3 by lowering the bitrate to 48 or 64kbps(nero burning rom->extras-->encode files) or u can use xilisoft audio encoder www.xilisoft.com


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 6, 2006)

you  can u se mp3 workshop...where u can decrease the bitrate..as well as increase the volume....but 1mb mp3 files sound quality is not that good..atleast if u r a music lover...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2006)

ormat is .OGG for mobiles... but u need OGGPLAY for symbian fones

for converting to OGg use dbpoweramp wit ogg vorbis codec.... search on google and get that


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 6, 2006)

Well ... if u have loads od space , then MP3 for sure (>180 kbps) ... and if ur running short on space then use MP4 ...


----------



## sarvanan (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks folks...what is .ra format..where you compress songs from 5 mb to 500KB or less than a mb.... one of my friend sai....any one is aware of this...Kinldy let me know.


----------



## Najesh (Jul 7, 2006)

Friends can u put some light on what is FLAC.I converted mp3 to .flac,and its size became 32 mb.I had heard that .flac is lossless compresssion,bt how did it compress,infact it increased d size.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 9, 2006)

well i think the same way but being a music lover, cm to think of it, normally u wil listen to around 5-10 songs during a period i mean only a few songs can b ur most favs...so btter keep thm in best quality, since quality is more importnt thn quantity....wotsay guys!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 9, 2006)

FLAC is the best quality audio... i think it was invented by Apple...
it is compressed in comparision to WAV


----------



## martian (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm using Sony Ericsson. For SE fans, I'd bet on music files ripped as AAC... Damn good Bass! High Profile MP4 ripped at 64+ kbps sounds good too! Dont know about Nokia... I hate Nokia!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2006)

it's a nokia 7610, convert to Real audio format at 64 kbps


----------



## prasad6100 (Jul 12, 2006)

use rm files. u can find rm files song free in many sites.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 16, 2006)

I suggest to get the format in mp3 @ 96 kbps , stereo and at 16000 hz instead of 44000 hz . it will redue ur file size and will be best sound in nokia .

but you must use the software "mp3 player 3.20" for symbian phones .
it gives good and loud sounds.

if u r low on memory , then get the mp3 @ 48 kbps at 32000 hz , mono/stereo ur wish .
it will give u best sound within 2.3 mb .
and the software is "mp3 player 3.20" for symbians .
u can get this software here,

www.mobuniverse.com


Thanks....
Regards....
Expertno.1


----------



## martian (Jul 17, 2006)

MP3s @ 48 kbps?? Dude, you must be nuts! Any MP3s less than 96 kbps are not worth listening! 

Rather you can opt for MP4s @ 64 kbps... not bad!


----------



## paraman (Jul 17, 2006)

I listed to music using the MP4 format. I encode MP3's to MP4 at 64kbps and honestly, you can't make out the difference. At least not on my SE k750i!


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 17, 2006)

Use .Ogg @48 kbps(q0 VBR) 16000 Hz,mono.No need to encode stereo bcoz 7610 doesnt support.Try use VBR or ABR bcoz it will give better quality and small size than CBR


----------



## sidcool (Jul 17, 2006)

Is M4A better than MP4?i have heard that it gives better compression and quality than MP4 though this format is not supported by all phones


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 18, 2006)

sidcool said:
			
		

> Is M4A better than MP4?i have heard that it gives better compression and quality than MP4 though this format is not supported by all phones


 Its the same.m4a means an audio mpeg4 file.


----------



## mukul (Jul 18, 2006)

i use ogg....@48 to 64Kbps ....quite satisfied...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2006)

*aac* is the BEST audio format for mobiles...


----------



## sidcool (Jul 19, 2006)

this ia bit out of topic,but what is an asf file and how can i play it


----------



## paraman (Jul 20, 2006)

You should be able to play a asf file in windows media player. I think its a streaming media format.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 20, 2006)

real media format is good for mobiles


----------

